# 24/7 Oss



## kingcrowing (Sep 14, 2008)

Is this gun available yet? It seems like a very versatile gun for a good price, ideal for a first handgun, but online it says its not available yet, is this true?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

gunbroker has them listed..I haven't seen them in shops bot I've not been to one for a little while.


----------



## meatman (Sep 24, 2008)

I am new here in fact my 1st post

and my 1st Taurus

but picked one up today :smt1099

but its the only one they had and got it yesterday


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, http://budsgunshop.com has them for $345 for .45acp.:smt083


----------

